
A history of modern init systems (1992-2015) - vezzy-fnord
http://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2015/09/05/0/
======
feld
Author did not cover DragonflyBSD's svc(8) which nobody seems to know about.
It's not a full blown init system, but something you would use like
daemontools. I could see this turned into an init system with significant
benefits by doing so.

[https://www.dragonflybsd.org/cgi/web-
man?command=svc&section...](https://www.dragonflybsd.org/cgi/web-
man?command=svc&section=8)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Fuck, I forgot about that one.

Yeah, the interface is daemontools-like, but its primary differentiation is
the use of jails.

------
JdeBP
The author of
[https://github.com/ServiceManager/ServiceManager](https://github.com/ServiceManager/ServiceManager)
states that you already know about it. Yes, it's far too early to put it into
a history. (-:

------
rascul
Missing runit [http://smarden.org/runit/](http://smarden.org/runit/)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Not missing.

runit is a daemontools derivative and so fits under that bill.

------
felixfurtak
I was hoping for a little more on Systemd

~~~
Sanddancer
Systemd's a dead horse, no use flogging it any more. This article seems much
more concerned about the init systems that /aren't/ discussed, but really
should be.

~~~
logingone
Could you elaborate? I know it's controversial and dispute-ridden, but it
seems to still be progressing, looking on from afar as someone who has nothing
to do with these things.

~~~
scintill76
I think "dead horse" just meant "discussed and debated to death already", not
that the project itself is stagnant or ill-fated.

